# Trivia 4/13



## luckytrim (Apr 13, 2018)

trivia 4/13
DID YOU KNOW...
King Ramses II is the first mummy to receive a passport. His  passport lists
his occupation as "king."

1. In which country are Glock pistols produced ?
  a. – Germany
  b. – Sweden
  c. – Austria
  d. – Switzerland
2. Which part of the human body could be described as  "reniform"?
  a. - Heart
  b. - Lung
  c. - Liver
  d. - Kidney
3. What is the equivalent in the United States of Llaneros,  Gauchos and
Huasos?
4. The governments of many countries impose VAT on goods and  services. What
does this stand for?
5. Chronologically, which of these historical events occurred  first?
  a. - Crucifixion of Jesus Christ
  b. - Constantinople established as capital of Roman  Empire
  c. - Conquest of Persia by Alexander the Great
  d. - Colossus of Rhodes destroyed
6. What year saw cigarette advertising banned from American TV  ?
  a. - 1969
  b. - 1971
  c. - 1973
  d. - 1975
7. How many countries border on North Korea ?
(Bonus; Name Them...)
8. To which country must I travel to visit the ancient Cliff  City of Petra ?
  a. Israel
  b. - Egypt
  c. - Turkey
  d. - Jordan

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Sirius, the "Dog Star", in the constellation Ursa Major, is  the brightest 
star in our sky as seen from Earth.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. – c
2. - d
3. Cowboys
4.  Value Added Tax
5. - c
6. - b
7. - 3 (Russia, China, South Korea)
8. - d

CRAP !!
It is true that Sirius is the brightest star in our sky as  seen from Earth, 
but Sirius is part of Canis Major - in fact, that's where the  nickname "Dog 
Star" comes from.


----------

